# L245DT Lower radiator hose size



## Bleecker (Oct 20, 2010)

I've decided to put an in-line heater hose in my L245DT. Does anyone know the correct hose diameter. Tractor supply has heaters for 1-1/2 and 1-3/4 diameter. I think the hose is 1-1/2. 
Also, I've read on other forums that folks that installed heaters installed a by-pass hose. Do I need to install a by-pass hose and if so what am I by-passing?


----------

